# Bristol Festival



## BlackArab (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't if this has been posted before but they seem to have a new website under development that might be worth noting.

http://www.thebristolfestival.org/

anyone heard anything line-up wise?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2008)

interesting!
won't be the same outside of ashton court of course, but I think the impracticalities of that site helped kill it off.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sceptical. I also think this proposed new venue could not be more soulless. It sounds like a harbourside festival mark 2 frankly. I'll fill in the form and see where it goes though.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 3, 2008)

Crispy said:


> interesting!
> won't be the same outside of ashton court of course, but I think the impracticalities of that site helped kill it off.



I see what you're saying but I was a bit dubious of some of the decisions made in the final years such as stopping the dance field and booking big acts.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2008)

well quite, there were many reasons, but the difficult site was just one of them. Building fences, laying on buses, parking etc.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 3, 2008)

Crispy said:


> well quite, there were many reasons, but the difficult site was just one of them. Building fences, laying on buses, parking etc.



I forgot the bus fiascos, only in Bristol could we consistently fuck up organizing the same route year after year. The other thing I couldn't understand was when they closed the bridge after it had been open for years without a problem.


----------



## xenon (Jul 3, 2008)

Would be better in a field. Crowding round the docks and anphitheatre is going to be a very different experience. Will look out for it though. It was the simple things of Ashton Court that made me enjoy it. Well the fact I live here and didn't have to camp was a plus. But sitting around getting a bit hazey with your mates, listening to music, sunbathing. Not wandering around concrete structures, buying Fosters in squeezy cups and perpetually being in someone's way.

Despite that, don't want to trash it before it's even begun.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2008)

I think the difficult site and transport was actually one of its strengths - people lumbered up there year after year when there was no massive band playing because it was their/our festival - it actaullay commited people to the thing because it was such a hassle. The site became a weakness when it became an event and the connection was cut.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2008)

Note this new one is NOT a music festival.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2008)

There is music at it


----------



## JTG (Jul 3, 2008)

BlackArab said:


> I forgot the bus fiascos, only in Bristol could we consistently fuck up organizing the same route year after year. The other thing I couldn't understand was when they closed the bridge after it had been open for years without a problem.



It was because it was swinging all over the place in 2003 when everyone was going home and they weren't sure of how much it could take.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2008)

They plan to have music yes. The harbourside has that too though. They say



> We were originally called the Bristol Music Festival, but as the event will feature not only music but also theatre, arts, dance, food and educational workshops to truly reflect local culture and the broad range of talent Bristol has to offer, we have now decided to omit the word 'Music' from the title.



Which to me says, ok, music isn't going to be _that_ important, cheese stalls and farmers markets are.


----------



## JTG (Jul 3, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> They plan to have music yes. The harbourside has that too though. They say
> 
> 
> 
> Which to me says, ok, music isn't going to be _that_ important, cheese stalls and farmers markets are.



all sounds very nice but as it doesn't involve getting spannered in a field with half the city, I doubt I'll go


----------



## xenon (Jul 3, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> I think the difficult site and transport was actually one of its strengths - people lumbered up there year after year when there was no massive band playing because it was their/our festival - it actaullay commited people to the thing because it was such a hassle. The site became a weakness when it became an event and the connection was cut.





And it was on grass. Simple as that sounds. When you live in the city. It's nice to sit around in the open air on a patch of grass with beer, weed, mates and music . Having a festival in an urban environment is a different feel altogether. Not as relaxing. I can't see many wanting to lounge around for hours in central Bristol. Wander about, check a few things out. Then off. At least, that would be my approach.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 3, 2008)

JTG said:


> all sounds very nice but as it doesn't involve getting spannered in a field with half the city, I doubt I'll go



Good, cos you have somewhere FAR more important to be that Saturday


----------



## xenon (Jul 3, 2008)

JTG said:


> all sounds very nice but as it doesn't involve getting spannered in a field with half the city, I doubt I'll go




Exactly. It's a differnt thing altogether.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 3, 2008)

JTG said:


> It was because it was swinging all over the place in 2003 when everyone was going home and they weren't sure of how much it could take.



I'd heard that but can't remember ever noticing it so thought it was just some bizarre excuse. Mind you I probably would not have noticed in my post-fest state


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2008)

Thye do say this as well to be fair:



> This does not mean we are hoping to replace or replicate the previous festival at Ashton Court, but start a new venture true to the original ethos, which is not necessarily limited to one outdoor festival site, but which could encompass a number of citywide events.


----------



## JTG (Jul 3, 2008)

BlackArab said:


> I'd heard that but can't remember ever noticing it so thought it was just some bizarre excuse. Mind you I probably would not have noticed in my post-fest state



It was pretty bad that year with thousands going over late at night, having to let people over in batches rather than all at once etc etc

My mate reported seeing woodlice streaming off the bridge as people crossed. When the insects (or whatever they are) decide to evacuate, it's time to worry


----------



## JTG (Jul 3, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Good, cos you have somewhere FAR more important to be that Saturday



Yeah, I haven't looked up where Rovers are that day but you're absolutely right


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 3, 2008)

JTG said:


> It was pretty bad that year with thousands going over late at night, having to let people over in batches rather than all at once etc etc
> 
> My mate reported seeing woodlice streaming off the bridge as people crossed. When the insects (or whatever they are) decide to evacuate, it's time to worry



I do remember now, I did a cheeky one on the way out for some bizarre reason and walked to Cosies where I MC'd for the first and only time.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 3, 2008)

JTG said:


> Yeah, I haven't looked up where Rovers are that day but you're absolutely right



Away to Yeovil. Bollocks now there's a dilemma.


----------



## JTG (Jul 3, 2008)

BlackArab said:


> Away to Yeovil. Bollocks now there's a dilemma.



Any excuse not to go to that dump then


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 3, 2008)

JTG said:


> Any excuse not to go to that dump then



At last we are in agreement!


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2008)

JTG said:


> My mate reported seeing woodlice streaming off the bridge as people crossed. When the insects (or whatever they are) decide to evacuate, it's time to worry



If youre ever up by the bridge of an evening investigate the walls at the ends of the bridge, sort of cementy bits before the bridge itself starts and there are (?were) millions of the buggers scuttling around. I saw it too  it was surreal but iirc I didnt witness it on ashton court festival day, it was just after a jaunt to ashton court for a wander.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 3, 2008)

I worked for the last ashton court in the final throes last year, and saw all the hassle they went through over it. Saw the start of this bristol festival a bit too, and their very well meaning desire to keep something like ashton court going. Interesting to see how they've had to change their plans, guessing they've finally realised why ashton court actually couldn't continue anymore. 

So, yet another festival style weekend in bristol. Hope it's good, but not seen too much that makes me think it'll be massive yet. You can book all you want, but you've got to have the people buy into going to it before it really takes off.


----------



## Geri (Jul 4, 2008)

Weird timing - so there's the Harbourside Festival on 2/3rd and then this one on 20/21st. It will be interesting to compare the two - the Harbourside is a bit busy for my liking.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 4, 2008)

Geri said:


> Weird timing - so there's the Harbourside Festival on 2/3rd and then this one on 20/21st. It will be interesting to compare the two - the Harbourside is a bit busy for my liking.



Plus the harbourside/amphitheatre is also hosting the Soil Association's Organic Food Festival on the 6-7th September.

(((concrete)))


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 4, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Plus the harbourside/amphitheatre is also hosting the Soil Association's Organic Food Festival on the 6-7th September.
> 
> (((concrete)))



I'm singing at that one with Easton Community choir


----------



## Geri (Jul 4, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Plus the harbourside/amphitheatre is also hosting the Soil Association's Organic Food Festival on the 6-7th September.
> 
> (((concrete)))



Ooh yes! Is that the one where they give out free chocolate?


----------



## Geri (Jul 5, 2008)

And Doors Open Day is 13th September, so that's something every weekend in September.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 6, 2008)

JTG said:


> It was pretty bad that year with thousands going over late at night, having to let people over in batches rather than all at once etc etc
> 
> My mate reported seeing woodlice streaming off the bridge as people crossed. When the insects (or whatever they are) decide to evacuate, it's time to worry



I was on the bridge with a few urbanites that year...the wires on the top were snapping under the stress...it was brill! Loved it! I was half hoping we'd plummet toward the river and I would be able to use my top as a parachute and garefully freefall to the side of the cut. Then the mushies started wearing off and I got a tad scared!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2008)

*Bristol Festival ?*

So what's all this about ?

Anyone going ?

http://www.thebristolfestival.org/


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 20, 2008)

Earlier thread about it: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=255877

I hope it's a success, but everybody I've spoken with about it (-in that there 'real life' world) seems to be at best indifferent to it, at worst mildly hostile.  

The crux of it seems to be that it'll never measure up to Ashton Court.  Time will tell though, eh...


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm all for prompt thread-merging by mods, but that's now created a confusing infinity link loop in my last post.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep - twas pretty spectacular - I'm very grateful for the concealement of my N00b-like mistake.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 20, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Yep - twas pretty spectacular - I'm very grateful for the concealement of my N00b-like mistake.



If neither of us ever mentions it, nobody but us will ever know...


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll shortly be popping into town (-to look for a joke shop!).  I'll report back if I see any unusual festival-related goings-on...


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 20, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> I'll shortly be popping into town (-to look for a joke shop!).  I'll report back if I see any unusual festival-related goings-on...



Avoid stapelton road, massive trafiic jams all the way up to fishponds


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 20, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Avoid stapelton road, massive trafiic jams all the way up to fishponds



Are you serious?  Why's that then?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 20, 2008)

No idea, geri just came in from town and told me. Took 1 hour 20 to get back here from bedminster. Town seems allright, *if* you can get there. Hopfeully it was just a temp thing.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 20, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Hopfeully it was just a temp thing.



Fucking temps!


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2008)

What you looking for in the joke shop? Itching powder, whoopie cushion?


----------



## hermitical (Sep 20, 2008)

clown shoes, for his freakishly large feet....


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh well that was mildly interesting on several levels for a citizen of advancing years who rarely ventures into the city of his birth. :-

Bus fare - £3.60 return for a journey of 2.8 miles 

Youngster with guitar and girlfriend - put feet up on seat in front then proceeded to eat each other's faces off - loudly. 

My once modest town is now full of yuppy fashion shops. The very main road itself has been moved for The House of Fraser. 

My taxes appear to have bought some fairly substantial trees to go with the bladder-stimulating fountains (but no new toilet facilities that I could see)

As for the "festivities" .. apart from the enormous queue to get in, I found the crowds much too annoying outside the context of a field.

/old git

The following tunes came to mind on the bus ride home :-

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ueVpCfPAog4

or alternatively :-

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iamNec8kl2o


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> My once modest town is now full of yuppy fashion shops. The very main road itself has been moved for The House of Fraser.
> [/url]



Have you only just noticed this?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2008)

Geri said:


> Have you only just noticed this?


The full horror has only just dawned on me. 
I only know of "Harvey Nicks" from a TV sitcom.

Oh well - makes my plans for early retirement in rural France seem all the more sensible.


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2008)

I've never been in Harvey Nicks - apparently they have a doorman, so I am a bit worried that they might not let me in!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2008)

the main thing is that there appears to be no one within a mile of the town centre over the age of 25


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 20, 2008)

hermitical said:


> clown shoes, for his freakishly large feet....



Speaking of a big foot... 

-Button it, Sasquatch.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 20, 2008)

*Attempting to drag the thread vaguely back on track...*



gentlegreen said:


> the main thing is that there appears to be no one within a mile of the town centre over the age of 25



Plenty of all ages in town this afternoon!  

Just got back...  Didn't go anywhere near the Harbourside (-where I'm assuming the main/paid stages are?), but the Bristol Festival was in evidence all around Corn St/St Nicks anyway...  

Various musicians playing here and there, a wandering brass band playing The Pogues' _Fiesta_ somewhere in the distance, Corn St closed off, with bunting and a few sofas in the road.  Seemed to have drawn a lot of extra people into town.  

Different story altogether if the weather hadn't been so warm today, of course...


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought Corn Street looked a bit busy. Was that to do with the festival then?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2008)

There was a green transport theme going on so they'd closed it off.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 20, 2008)

Geri said:


> I thought Corn Street looked a bit busy. Was that to do with the festival then?



I'm not really sure, I suppose it probably _is_ part of it though. 

-After all, we can't just have the people closing off their own streets without official permission, having their autonomous car-free zones and the like, now can we! 



gentlegreen said:


> There was a green transport theme going on so they'd closed it off.



That's been going on in Corn Street for several years anyway, hasn't it?*  I imagine it's just been brought under the Festival umbrella this year.

*One day a year, that is.  Whoopie-do...


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 21, 2008)

Nah, the corn street thing was a different event, but lots of different festivals have all been co-ordinated to the same weekend. Thought the bristol festival itself was quite cool as it happens, not amazing, but chilled, friendly and fun, far moreso than the saturday of ashton court was for the last few years.

And for a joke/fancy dress shop, there's a huge one on colston street, just down from where it meets lower park row.


----------



## xenon (Sep 22, 2008)

Didnt pay to go into the main area at harbour side. Didn't really fancy being sort of penned in + found out they were searching bags for and confiscating booze. Anyway the rest, little of it I saw, was alright. The singer / guitarist on St Nicks street sounded awful though. Muddy sound. Weather was a vital element.


----------



## geekpenguin (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't go to the actual Bristol Festival myself, but I did check out the Igfest. Me and some coworkers formed a team for the Korean Lazer Ball - great fun! I wanted to go and check out the graffiti around the harbourside, but am out of cash til the end of the week, so I didn't want to shell out £11 just to take a quick peek between the throngs of people. It was mighty crowded, even on Sunday, I have to say. Nice atmosphere tho


----------

